# farming simulator shader moddel HELP



## david payne (Sep 5, 2009)

hi when igo to play farmer simulator 2009 it said shader moddel 2.0 is required now i ow its my graficks card but heard the was a way round it whit out having to by a new lap top currently tere is now card in my laptop can some one help 


thank you davidpayne


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi david payne and welcome to TSF,

Unfortunately if your Laptop does not support Shader Model 2.0 then there is no way for that game to run on your laptop. You have to buy a new computer if you wish to play it. 
Upgrading laptops is possible but many standard laptops do not have the capacity to be upgraded.


----------

